# Centipedes in my bedroom



## jackdesmond (Jun 17, 2019)

For the past couple weeks, I've found a total of 7 house centipedes in my room, 2 of them being alive crawling across my floor, the other 5 being dead, and who knows how many more there have been that I haven't seen. I've gone through several different measures to try to get rid of these things, but they're still popping up. A friend recommended using tea tree oil in an oil diffuser, which someone else has told me does not actually work and I kinda believe them, but I've still used it every night because it still gives me a sense of comfort. I've also bought Ortho Home Defense, which may be working since most of the centipedes I've seen have been dead. Finally, I bought insect traps which do work as I have caught 2 centipedes using those.
However, none of these seem to be keeping these centipedes from actually coming into my room. I know they're more helpful than harmful as they helped with the ant problem I had before they started showing up, but they are absolutely terrifying to me, and I'd rather wake up to a colony of ants multiplying in my bed sheets than to see another one of these centipedes. Any suggestions?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

They like moist environments so anything you can do to lower the humidity will help. That said, like ants, you are not going to spray something once and keep them away forever; they are an ongoing maintenance project.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

They could be a sign that you have other pests around. Take away their food source. 

They love other bugs such as spiders, ants, flies, damp locations, etc. You could try a bug bomb and leave the house for a couple hours. Just a suggestion.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Had a same problem with my house. There were lot of them esp in garage. As time passed, I kept the garage clean and sprayed under and around things sitting on the garage floor, and behind the cabinets and such. I don't see them anymore, took about 3 yrs. I used the chemical you mention. I agree they are the worst in appearance.:smile: I didn't spray in bedrooms though. Because I was installing a new flooring, I was able to seal every cracks in the wall to floor joints as well as under the door framing and such. I didn't assume anything. Every framing joint I could think of, I sealed with can foam or caulk. That includes electric boxes, outlet seals, switch boxes, heating pipes, perimeters as well as ceiling. I think cleaning up the jungle next to the house also helped.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

I'd go after their food source. You mentioned ants....spray for them. We have carpenter ants around from outdoor wood and some house trim that has water damage. Have you seen silverfish.....they like old book bindings and cardboard glue and damp bathrooms.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Do you have any standing leaves or decaying matter around the perimeter of your home? Mulch beds? Centipedes love hanging out in these types of areas. They may be coming from another area as well, like the basement perhaps? Dehumidifiers work wonders for a number of household insects.


----------

